

Show HN: Interlocked - 500k Downloads in 5 days since it's Free - radagaisus
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/interlocked/id554072547?mt=8

======
weisser
Well deserving of so many downloads. My feedback is that it sometimes takes
two moves to get a piece far enough away from the others to disappear. It
causes me to rewind one step which can get irritating because it happens
fairly often.

I spent the last 20 minutes playing and thoroughly enjoying it. Thanks for
sharing.

------
radagaisus
Hi, this is not my app. It's my cofounder's app. He's been hell banned and
refuses to post here.

